# Sponser girls cruise



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Come on guys who thinks we should treat the ladies of the forum for once everyone chip in and dig deep the good ladies are worth every penny brownie points to me ladies :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very generous, ta :-*

Perhaps I should let you have my bank account number: ££%^&£&||\££


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

At a £10 Each More If You Wish It Would Soon Add Up Hands In Pockets Guys What Do You Ladies Think xx :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent idea biggc [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Would Be Worth It A Pleasure xx
:-*


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmmm...your effort is commendable, Bigg C. Not many folks stray into the Powder Room, however. Maybe stick this in Off Topic for a greater response. And let's face it - we want a brilliant response so that we can all treat ourselves!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good idea Sara [smiley=idea2.gif] I shall ask my curry pal if it can be done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I've just asked if your thread can be moved biggc. Let's see what the moderators think 8)


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

In Off Topic £10 each male member for the girls Cruise xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So long as I get a free curry out of it :lol:

Looks like you've made a start:
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=257329


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One day you'll turn into a curry!!!!

Of course the girls would need you guys to carry the bags for us girls and be our heroes :-* :roll: [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't you just love these days of sexual equality :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You are so right Paul :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So where do I send my postal order to ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> So where do I send my postal order to ?


Perhaps our treasurer would be kind enough to volunteer?


----------

